# Leyland's Cypress Trees



## RRagan (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi folks. I have 4 Leyland's Cypress trees that are all beginning to turn brown from the inside out. They are all 18'-20' tall and seemed to be doing well until this spring. I've read that it could be a pest, a disease, too much water, or too little water. I am just wondering if someone out there could tell me what they think. Any advice would be much appreciated. I really dView attachment 242520
on't want to lose these trees but I am afraid I might be too late. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 21, 2012)

It's very difficult to ID a problem from a pic. All I can do is guess from my experience.

Your tree maybe stressed by environmental conditions, I would look there first.

Second I would check for Cercospora needle blight. Looking for fungal fruiting bodies (pustules) on the needles or twigs.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 21, 2012)

Could be just shedding needles if only on the inside. Some years it can be pretty heavy and others none at all. If the tips aren't dying back it's probably not a problem,


----------



## RRagan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. After doing a little more research it does appear to be what happens when there is a lot of stress (as you mentioned Raintree). I did move one of the trees earlier this spring so that would account for that one but not the other 3. The only thing I can think of is that we power washed our fence and it would have been an unusually large amount of water at one time (did not use any kind of soap or solution). Not sure if that would cause something like this but it's the only come up with...?


----------

